# Baby Wood pigeon found



## angela d (May 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am in west yorks and have just found my cat tormenting a baby wood pigeon. It is quite big but has fluffy down still on it's head and is flightless. I have not seen many wood pigeons un my garden before. I usually rescue swifts. I have read other comments on here about leaving it and the parents will be around but this area has loads and loads of cats, squirrels and foxes and I would not be able to leave it out there alone. It wouldn't last 2 mins.
I have brought it in and put it in a box. Now what? My mum says she will have it and it is only 2 min walk from my house. Would this be taking it too far away from any local parents?
Any help would be great. many thanks
Anj


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Please keep it safe and check for wounds. Cat attack may be deadly for birds, even slightly wounded. It is good idea to ask your mum to help with this youngster.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

If it is not injured try letting it have some water, it could be dehydrated with the hot weather we have been having.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

As Plamen says, just keep it safe for now. It would probably benefit from warmth - a heat pad on low, or a well wrapped hot-water bottle. Yes, if your cat did actually make contact with the baby, it will need antibiotics to be safe (Synulox is what we give them). Depending how long it's been out there, and since it was fed, it may then need some rehydration. We need to establish what age it would be. A pic would be useful, but one of us can find some woodpigeon development pics and post the link.

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

Is a link to looking after baby, depending how 'baby' this one is

John


----------



## angela d (May 29, 2010)

*update*

Thank you all for your advice. I have checked it over and it has no sign of injury or marks from the cat. Think she scared it a bit though. Mum has taken it and is gonna keep it warm and feed it overnight then bring it back tomorrow and we will see if we can watch for parents. It seems quite old, is well fed and a good size. I would guess at maybe 2 weeks but cannot be sure. I saw some pics on here and it was pic 7 that looked like this one. Not chick but i guess a fledgeling that has strayed too far. It was on the floor with only one tree close by which i see the cats climbing so would not feel happy just re releasing it onto the tree with out your advice.
Seems happy and quiet for now.
Thanks again.
xx


----------



## angela d (May 29, 2010)

We brought it back this morning and put it in a tree at the end of the garden. Since then it has hopped down and around the garden. It can make it to the top of a 4foot high fence so I am hoping it will be ok. I have seen the parents around and can only hope they are aware it is still there and will come and feed it. 
It has been 7 hours and it is still in the garden. I have scared a few cats away that have strayed in but I am worried about it overnight again. I know this is nature and I should just let it be but I won't be able to sleep with the thought of finding it dead in the morning or just a pile of feathers.
Think it is only a few days off flying.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It would be best to bring it in again for the night if you can. It will be very vulnerable during the night.

Cynthia


----------



## angela d (May 29, 2010)

Thanks,I will do.


----------



## angela d (May 29, 2010)

I have tried to bring it in but it just clicks at me and has run under the decking. It would be safe there if it stays where it is as the cats are too big to get in the hole. So is my hand!! Hope it will be ok. will check on it again later.


----------



## angela d (May 29, 2010)

The little jem managed it through the night and got its self stuck down the back of the garage base where it could not move. I managed to get it out and it flew over two gardens and landed on a garage roof. Since, the two parents have been close by and calling to it. Hopefully will have fed it while I was out. I saw it 20mins ago and cannot see it now and the parents aren't around so maybe it has taken to the skies. Thank you all so much for your help not just to me but everyone who seeks your guidance and on behalf of all those adorable birds. xxxx


----------

